# My first router project - candle holder



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

This is my first ever router project... I think I'm already addicted.

I owe a huge thanks to everybody here, as I've been browsing the forum for about a month now sucking up all the information I could, and digging back through some of the old posts for even more tips and tricks. Thanks!

Credit to the design goes to Nickbee, as this is based on his Purpleheart candle holder thread.

First I made a template. I "cheated" a bit here, as I used my desktop CNC machine. Once I had the template, I traced the edge of it on some 1" poplar, and cut close to the line with my scroll saw:










Next I used some double-sided carpet tape to hold the pattern on, and went to work with the flush trim bit:










Next was a 1/4" straight bit and a router guide for the inside pockets:










A 3/8 roundover for all the edges, and it's done!



















I haven't decided how I'm going to finish it yet, but I'm pretty stoked it turned out as well as it did


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Kris, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, excelent write up, I should take lessons!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to say that turned out perfect! Well done!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

welcome to the forum. thanks for sharing, tho YES :moil:you are cheating CNC cheater!!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice one. I have all most a thousand of those tee lights.


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

gal turner said:


> welcome to the forum. thanks for sharing, tho YES :moil:you are cheating CNC cheater!!!


If its any consolation, it would have been much quicker to use a scroll saw and a spindle sander! 

Guess I'm a little stubborn that way, I have the cool CNC toy, so it must be used, even if it's not necessarily the right tool for the job...  The X travel on my CNC is only about 9" and the template was 13.5", so I had to cut half of it, then flip it 180 degrees and perfectly line it back up and re-run the program. Not counting cad/cam time. One of these days I'll learn to just do things the easy way.... I think.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

:dance3::dance3: Kris, isn't it a *wonderful* addiction?? :dance3::dance3:


----------

